# The Dark Years of the CF



## TN2IC (7 Apr 2012)

See.. CBC always had the same mandate.

Nothing new... Just saying...  ;D
I stumble across this video after researching the Leopard Tank. This was before my time, so it's all interesting to me.

Regards,
TN


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (7 Apr 2012)

Sadly, our Air Defence was in better shape then than it is now.... at least they had a system


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> Nothing new... Just saying...  ;D



Nothing in both parts of this video is essentially wrong. The issues identified were a fact at the time.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2012)

Ah, the Trudeau years I came in the end times there... :'(  How I don't miss them, or the baby Trudeau Chretien years.  The Lieberals, not worth a damn since the 50's.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Apr 2012)

I thought it was a new book by the former PM Chretien. :camo:


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Apr 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I thought it was a new book by the former PM Chretien. :camo:



And we are going to see not necessarily dark days, but the weather on the horizon is.....grey and unsettled IMO.


----------



## bick (15 Apr 2012)

The "dark times" are coming.  40 + soldiers on release in the next couple of months from Shilo.  Reminds me of my youth when entire Battleschool platoons would clear in and then clear out 3 years later.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2012)

Hearing lots of muttering in the Fleet.  Know of two releases already in the past week or so.  More to come too.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (15 Apr 2012)

Oooh Nooooes!


----------



## Lardofthedance (9 May 2012)

The releases in malcontent can't surprise anybody. The CF preaches "taking care of our own" and "taking care of our families". The documents and ideology is there but more and more I see those values being ignored.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

Lardofthedance said:
			
		

> more and more I see those values being ignored.



Provide specific examples please.


----------



## dogger1936 (9 May 2012)

Poor medical care of wounded troops: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2012/05/07/mb-soldier-mental-health-stoesz.html

Cuts to mental health svcs:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/05/03/pol-military-mental-health.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2012/04/16/pei-last-post-fund-cuts-584.html

Paying more into pension to get less. Losing a leg and getting less over your life than a guy who rolled his ankle in Germany under the old charter.

Working 25 yrs for a pension instead of 20.

Thats just a few that comes to mind.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 May 2012)

There's cuts everywhere, for everybody, welcome to 2012.


----------



## dogger1936 (9 May 2012)

Everywhere wasn't losing limbs and fighting on behalf their country for the past 10 years.


----------



## fraserdw (9 May 2012)

Anyone notice the complete lack of CADPAT backdrops for government announcements in the past little while?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (9 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Anyone notice the complete lack of CADPAT backdrops for government announcements in the past little while?



Your point being?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2012)

:waiting:


----------



## GAP (9 May 2012)

Lardofthedance said:
			
		

> The releases in malcontent can't surprise anybody. The CF preaches "taking care of our own" and "taking care of our families". The documents and ideology is there but more and more I see those values being ignored.



I don't know of any organization that takes better care of its' members than the CF.....are there shortcomings, yes....but on reflection, no where near as bad as a lot of other organizations. Put things into perspective, not just your molehill....


----------



## fraserdw (9 May 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Your point being?



My point being that we are heading for the next "dark years" as we are no longer "politically sexy".  In politics, once they no longer see you as a political points multiplier, you move to a position where you are no longer a backdrop, then next is usually big cut in the budget and a "make due with what you got" attitude toward your needs.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Paying more into pension to get less.



Pay more, yes. Get less, no.



> Working 25 yrs for a pension instead of 20.



...and getting 50% instead of 40%.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> My point being that we are heading for the next "dark years" as we are no longer "politically sexy".  In politics, once they no longer see you as a political points multiplier, you move to a position where you are no longer a backdrop, then next is usually big cut in the budget and a "make due with what you got" attitude toward your needs.



Hmm.  Since 05 we went from a baseline of $13B-ish to $21B.  We are a combat-hardened force who has made a deep and lasting (for Canada) connection to the people we serve.  We have great kit, the respect of our Allies, and a new found sense of purpose.

Sure sounds dark to me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Since 05 we went from a baseline of $13B-ish to $21B.  We are a combat-hardened force who has made a deep and lasting (for Canada) connection to the people we serve.  We have great kit, the respect of our Allies, and a new found sense of purpose.
> 
> Sure sounds dark to me.



In a Darth Vader sort of way ;D


----------



## Castus (19 May 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> The "dark times" are coming.  40 + soldiers on release in the next couple of months from Shilo.  Reminds me of my youth when entire Battleschool platoons would clear in and then clear out 3 years later.



And not only that, but we're not getting the guys to replace them in the battalion. I don't know if it's just a 2nd Battalion/Shilo thing or if it's CF wide, but it's troubling when we're getting in far less than are going out.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 May 2012)

Unfortunately because your trade is overborne at other units, you won't get the people in to replace them until they come back down below PML.


----------

